# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Kurore  Dashurie

## ^VJOSA^

Kur un te vdes 
ti lot mos lesho
por eja tek varri
me thuaj se me do

Eja ti tek varri 
kur un te kem vdekur
por jo, jo, nuk dua
te vish i merzitur

Te vish si perhere
si ne takimin tone
te vish duke qeshur
ashtu me gezon

Te vish si dikur 
me lule ne dore
por kete here lulet
i dua kurore

S'kam fuqi ti mbaj
lulet si dikur
dora me eshte tretur
buzet me jan nxire

Prandaj un kuroren 
do ta mbaj mbi floke
qe sa here te vish 
te me ledhatosh

Edhe po nuk erdhe 
kurora me gezon
do ta mbaj ne diell
ne shi e ne bore

Por kur un te tretem
ne qiell te shkoj
do te jem per ty
kurora me e ngrohte

Prandaj eja shpejt
dhe me perqafo
se dhe keshtu e vdekur
prap per ty mendoj.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Ti qesh
un perplasem me buzeqeshjen tende
Te ndjej
Kur reshtas mbi trupin tim kerkon te notosh
Ti qan
Dhe heshtja s'ka mbarim
Mes lotesh 
Ti po kerkon dashurine

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Te desha shume un ty
me shume nga ti c;mendoje
por endrra ime u thye
ti kurre nuk me kuptove

U dashurova me fjalet e tua
me zerin e embel ne telefon
por ti kurre sma kuptove dhimbjen
ti kurre nuk me dashurove

Ditet kaluan , ashtu dhe muajt
un si dikur te dashuroj
por jeta qeka e cuditshme
nga endrra mua po me zgjon

Te kam prekur, puthur, pa mbarim
ne te marren endrren tone
tani qe dhe dimri iku
tani endrra tone po mbaron

Ndonjeher mendoj te harroj
sikur ti kurre s'ke ekzistuar
por jeta do me dukej kot
se me ty jam e dashuruar

Me mire largohu ne heshtje
largohu pa me thene lamtumire
nuk duroj dot me lot
shpirti im nuk do meshire

Largohu dhe mos me thuaj ku
largohu mos me thuaj me ke
do mundohem te jetoj pa lot
edhe pse ty s'te zvendesoj dot me

Do me kuptosh nje dite, por se di kur
se di ne c'bote ti do me duash
vec dije se me ty s'jam shtirur
me shpirt un te kam dashurua

(LL&B)

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Burrat te qeshur, te cilter, ideal
baballare te femijve, vajze a djale
Jane te paster, te ndershem, e besnik ne jete
tradhetare te medhenj
genjeshtare te vertete
Te duken qesharake
e ideale zbrazur
u duket vetja ZOT
krenohen se jan meshkuj
Mashtrues midis shekujsh e kaluar
horra midis lajkash e trillime verberuar
U vjen tharte e zemerohen 
perballe nje zhgenjimi
u duket jeta enderr
e seksi jete perrallimi
Jetoni jetoni
lodra midis grave
ne duart e tyre 
jeta nis merr valle :perqeshje:  

upsss kush i duron keta meshkujt tani  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Shume gjera ngelen pa thene
nga ajo qe quhet enderr
nga ajo qe ne donim ta kthenim 
ne dicka te vertet
E si mund te jete endrra ndryshe 
po s'qe realitet
Dicka qe ne te dy e permendnim cdo enderr
ishte fjala MALL
dhe prane saj nata blebezote fjalen PUTH
dhe midis ne te dysh 
yjet beheshin ure
Dhe mbi ure ishte realiteti 
ku ne s'hipem dot kurre :i ngrysur:

----------


## edspace

^Vjosa^ te gjitha poezite jane shkruar shume bukur. Nuk bie dakort me pikepamjen tende mbi burrat. Eksperienca tuaj me meshkujt duket qarte se nuk ka qene nga me te bukurat ne poezite qe ti ke shkruar por kjo nuk te jep lejen te perdoresh fjalet "mashkull" dhe "burra" per te perfshire te gjithe seksin. 

Shume mire mund te shaje nje person qe te ka vrare ty por jo te gjithe racen e meshkujve. Nuk jane te gjithe njesoj. Do te ishte njesoj sikur une te thosha qe gjithe femrat jane nga ato te rrugeve.  

Here tjeter do qe mire te beje te qarte subjektin tend duke ndare burrat ne kategorine qe meritojne dhe jo ti futesh te gjithe ne nje thes. 

Mbi poezine e pare eshte shume e bukur por per moshen tende te re eshte shqetesuese. Ke kohe te mendosh per vdekjen kur te plakesh. Te gjitha poezite qe ke shkruar jane shume tragjike. Ka ardhur koha ti leshosh ato mendime dhe te shkruash mbi nje teme tjeter. 

Ke talent, kete e di dhe vete dhe ske nevoje te ta them une por do isha shume kurioz te shikoja kete talent te shprehur ne nje teme tjeter.

Suksese me poezite dhe mos harro te me dergosh nje gure zall nga ata te vjoses nqs ke mundesi.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

e di cfar edspace...do thoja dicka tjeter por ndoshta nuk do ishte mire ta permendja ketu ne forum dhe ti e di shume mire what i mean (picolo),,,poezite e mia nuk jan eksperienca ime,,,te siguroj per kete...jo c'do poezi qe shkruaj e kam perjetuar,,,nuk kam patur aspak mardhenie te dhimbshme or whatever u mean,,ne lidhje me meshkujt...dhe jeta ime nuk ka qene dhe nuk eshte e dhimbshme...prandaj save the words...shkruaj sic me pelqen nuk perjetoj dhe shkruaj,,,se pastaj do quheshin "historite e jetes time" persa i perket asaj qe i fus meshkujt ne nje kategori ...nuk i futa eshte thjesht mendimi im ne poezi...ty pse te djeg...
by the way nuk ta harroj zallin e vjoses do jete dhurata e pare qe do marr prej andej :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :perqeshje:  syte :perqeshje:

----------


## Brari

Vjosa dhe nickun e ke te bukur dhe poezite e mrekullueshe.


Orioni diku ka postuar Foto me Pamje fantastike nga Lugina e Vjoses.

Urime!

----------


## ^VJOSA^

kete poezi e ka bere nje goc qe fatkeqsisht s'ja mbaj mend emrin po e kam pat ne shkolle...

PO IKI

Un po iki e dashur, po largohem per pak kohe
me thuaj TE DUA, MOS ME HARRO
Un po iki e dashur, larg pa ty do te shkoj
A e merr dot me mend sa shume po vuaj
sa te dashuroj!!!
Un po iki e dashur, se keshtu e solli jeta
por thone qe ketu provohet dashuria
AJO E VERTETA
O shpirt, o zemer, e shtrenjta ime me prit
un do te kthehem tek ti do te vij
me krahet e djegur nga malli do te mbeshtjell perseri
Un do te kthehem
TE DUA prap tek veshi do ta perseris
Ti je jeta ime, celesi i lumturise
Po iki e dashur po iki tani
PER TU KTHYHER PERSERI TEK TI



ALSO THX BRARI

----------


## macia_blu

> _Postuar më parë nga ^VJOSA^_ 
> *Burrat te qeshur, te cilter, ideal
> baballare te femijve, vajze a djale
> Jane te paster, te ndershem, e besnik ne jete
> tradhetare te medhenj
> genjeshtare te vertete
> Te duken qesharake
> e ideale zbrazur
> u duket vetja ZOT
> ...

----------


## macia_blu

si te isha une e ke thene.
te gjithe burrat me kane lene pa me fituar.
 ishin lodra  te vjtra per lojrat e mija te  hershme.
po te me duhen....
i bej lodra te reja  ne  lojen time te vjeter....
dhe....
me duken prap lodra.

Vjosa, me kenaqe me mungon me pak, nje burre sonte. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Agim Doçi

VJOSA e dashur!
Nëse nuk më keqkupton Sfilata yte Poetike me të vërtetë që ka mendime të qarta, por jot të gjitha poezitë "nuk jetohen!". Pra nëse një histori e thënë nga dikush, një impresion që të shkakton emocione, apo thjesht dhe një gjethe që bije nga degë e saj në rrugë dhe dikush e shkel të frymezon, kjo do të thotë që ke arritur përsosmërinë! Të gjithë kujtojnë se të shkruash poezi është e lehtë! Thonë që dikur në lashtësi e kanë gjetur një njeri të vdekur në mënyrën më të habitshme: gjoks-shqyer e faqe- çjerrë! Ky kishte qenë poeti i parë i njerzimit në tentativën e parë të stërmundimshme për të shkruar një strofë(!).
Unë desha të të uroj! Ti ke shkruar sinqerisht, por përpiqu të ngresh lart pak "pjacën" dhe ndrroju "klimën"! Mjaft me brenga e trishtime! Pa provo të shkruash për një lule që ka çelur në mes të dimrit të acartë, apo paradoksalisht në një hapsirë të bardhë nga dëbora! Pa provo të shkruash një poezi për njëtë dashur ideal! Pa përpiqu të shkruash për Nënën! Ndoshta duke komunikuar sëbashku "do ia marrim dorën", që të mos na "shajnë" kot!
Ti ke një mendim të veçantë dhe tepër fisnik kur shkruan se "notin nuk dua t'a mësoj prej tej!"
Të lumtë dhe të pe¨rqafoj
Agim Doçi :Engjellor:

----------


## edspace

Hemoj Vjose. 

S'te pelqyen verejtjet e mia se une jam picolo dhe jam pa eksperience me poezine. Pa tani qe po te ben te njejtat "kritika" edhe Agimi cdo thuash. Apo edhe Agimi nuk eshte i afte per nivelin tend? 

Je vertet si lumi vjosa...nuk te kontrollon dot njeri dhe ke mendjen tende por ndonje keshille nuk te ben dem ndonjehere ne te ralle. 

Agim faleminderit per keshillen qe i jep vjoses. Duhet ta degjoj nga profesionistet kjo cupa qe ti mbushet mendja. Te shome cdo beje.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Edspace dhe VJOSA,

Po ju ndjek gjithë dashuri e gëzim, sesi komunikoni me njëritjetrin. Jeni të mrekullueshëm! VJOSA kur përgjigjet që "jo çdo poezi duhet jetuar paraparakisht e pastaj të thuret!" - e bën për t'iu shmangur keqinterpretimeve nga lexuesit, shijuesit dhe kritikuesit - që në këtë FORUM janë dashamirës! VJOSA shkruan tepër sinqerisht, ndërsa "emrin forumor" - VJOSA, ju lutem mos ia nxirrni për hundësh! Ajo atë emër e ka vënë sepse ay lum e ka lidhur fort me kujtimet më të ëmbla që ka nga qyteti i saj, mes për mes të cilit kalon VJOSA FAKTIKE! Ndërsa mendimet e mija i kam  shkruar për VJOSËN POETIKE! Për këtë poeteshë që ka mendim, që ka frymëzim, por që për ndjekje mode" - shkruan me stilin e poetëve modernë - që kanë si temë qëndrore trishtimin(!). Unë pa i rënë në qafë i lutem VJOSËS - dhe jam i bundur që ajo do e bëjë realitet - do të thur poezi pa MARRË POZA!!! Por duke marrë mbi supe fisnikërinë e shpirtit të saj poetik dhe pse jo POZITIVISHT PRETENDUES!
hAJ JU PUTH FORT TË DYVE!
aGIM dOçI (MË LEJONI TË SHKRUAJ NJË 8 VARGËSH QË E KAM BËRË MESA KUJTOJ NË VITIN 1987 - pra këtu e 15 vite të shkuara!)

S'jam Majakovsk, as Walt Witman!
Nuk jam Migjen, as Kadarè!
S'jam Driteroi - ai vargjekuqi
që poezinë e ka rrufè!

Por jam i mbarsur me poezi
çdo hap në jetë më bëhet varg!
dhe kam për ju aq dashuri
sa mund t'a ndez dhe qiellin flak'


Agim Doçi

----------


## dimegeni

kurore dashurie-me pelqeu shume po nuk e di sa shume,po dhe me beri melankolik shume nuk e di sa shume di vetem te te them se ishte shume e bukur po nuk e di sa shume e bukur.Te te jap nje mase,jo se nuk ka rendesi.


Edspace,nuk e di ti qe Vjosa nuk ika qef gjykimet prandaj,te lutem,lere mos e gjyko se do na iki dhe gjithe ai uje i embel qe ka ajo do derdhet kot ne det te kripur.

----------


## elda

"Burrat nene hije
rrine e kuvendojne
pika qe sju bie
se nga grate rrojne" :buzeqeshje:

----------


## macia_blu

poezia, pervec atyre qe ka thene Platoni,  eshte edhe loje fjalesh.
ti luan bukur me fjalen - urime!


(moda ka evoluar me shume se ne, ndonese edhe ne  evoluam bashkerisht..duke e bere moden -mode dhe..... 
Po mesojme te luajme me njeri tjetrin. Me ke te luajme po nuk luajtem me njeri tjetrin?  Mbas lojes kush vjen??? Njeriu ne zhvillimin e dyte  mbas lojes  shpiku moden e luftes.)

une jam larg...teper e frikesuar nga kercenimet e heshtura!

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Eshte e vertet ne te gjitha poezite qe kam shkruar ka pesimizem...ndoshta andej anon dhe natyra ime me shume,,,Mbaj mend profesorin tim te letersise Elez Peposhi  i cili me shtynte gjithmon ti lexoja para klases poezite e mia dhe ti tregoja ( ngaqe si kokeshkret qe jam i mbaja te fshehura se kisha turp) dhe ne cdo hartim qe beja ne shkoll merrja vetem 8,,sado qe beja hartimet e gjith klases te mijat prap 8,,,dhe pas 8 ishte verejtja..."ndrysho klime" behu optimiste ( ne cdo shkrim timin te mbsyte pesimizmi dhe loti te thuash ti kjo ka hequr piserin e dynjas) po ne te vertet un se kisha dhe se kam provuar kurre lotin

Zoti Agim gjithashtu te falenderoj per keshillen tende,,,e di vertet qe poezite qe kam shkruar jan shume pesimsite dhe faleminderit again qe shpejgove se jo te gjitha poezite qe poetet bejne jetohen...ato mund te fantazohen ( nje poet po nuk fantazoi pse do quhet poet) shifen nga dhimbja e dikujt etj,,,nejse te siguroj qe poezite e mia nuk jan te gjitha ashtu,,,kam dhe poezi me te dashur ideal :i hutuar:  ,,,por gjithashtu poezi me tema te tjera,,,jasht fueshes se dashurise :ngerdheshje:  ...po sic tha dhe edspace jam cik e rrembyer ndonjeher,,dhe sme ka hije si poete,,sepse poetet jan te qete dhe te shtruar ne mendime,,,mendimet e mia jan te rrembyera si vete VJOSA,,, megjithate ju falenderoj te gjithve per komentet tuaja ....I ALSO ASSUME THIS DIMEGEN  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edspace

Kur do te kemi kenaqesine te lexojme disa nga ato poezite per te dashurin ideal ose mjafton per nje teme me shprese se na depresove te gjitheve me keto varet, kurorat, zemrat, lotet, dritaret dhe endrrat.

----------


## Dita

Shume te ndjera vargjet Vjosa!




> Prandaj eja shpejt 
> dhe me perqafo 
> se dhe keshtu e vdekur 
> prap per ty mendoj.



Po pse moj Vjosa te vdesesh ti ???


Dita!

----------

